# Accessing Shows On A Removed DirecTivo Hard Drive



## pgs92109 (Nov 8, 2003)

I like to archive certain shows, especially high definition ones. I have an HR10-250 HD DirecTivo unit with dual 250 GB hard drives and am getting close to the capacity of my hard drives. I know it's possible to just remove the hard drives when full and replace them with another, but can I then reinstall the removed hard drive with the archived shows on them into any DirecTivo unit and access them or does the hard drive have to be accessed through the exact same DirecTivo unit it was recorded on?

Is there any other way to access shows on a removed hard drive?

Or do I just have to keep buying High Definition DirecTivo units until BluRay comes out?

Is it any different if the archived shows on the hard drive are recorded in standard definition?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not that can be discussed here.
The best you can do, within the rules of this forum, is buy a bunch of HDDs and install them in your DVR as needs.


----------

